# Is being a virgin a big deal?



## TheLittleSister (Oct 1, 2012)

ok im curious. 
from the other threads about this topic i started to notice that this seems to be a bigger deal to guys than it is to girls. sooo... lets see if its the case.

oh and please no 'right' vs. 'wrong' opinion fights. that really isnt the point of this poll. 
I was simply curious to see if what i noticed is indeed true.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Another virgin thread. lol. 

Well, I'm a female and I voted that I don't think it's a big deal. It's never been a big deal to me, I'm more concerned with forming connections with people and relationships. But I can understand why someone would be preoccupied with it, especially guys, you really can't deny the societal aspect of it.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

only depends what value YOU place upon it. Forget what other people think on it, atleast for the most part. For me, It bothers me but it didnt used to...


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Not really. Don't get why people place such value on it. The only people that I've seen that "value" virginity are religious nuts who are obsessed with sex and think it means that a girl is "pure" if they don't have sex with anyone. Sounds pretty creepy to me.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I think it bothers the virgins themselves more than anyone else. Just look at the amount of threads on this topic.


----------



## TheLittleSister (Oct 1, 2012)

im just curious about if theres a difference between male and female. Sex generally seem to be brough up more by guys than by girls. 

so this really was just for my own curiosity


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

if your a virgin i dont care


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes because its something you want but not be able to get.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Virginity itself, no.

Interacting with the opposite sex in a non-hostile way, yes.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

For me personally, it'll eventually bother me. It's not that big of a deal right now, but the older I get the more bothered I'll be. If I met someone older and in that same situation, I wouldn't place any judgement on them. There's nothing wrong with being a virgin. But I really don't want to die one.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Its only a big deal if you make it. Personally I don't care, more power to ya regardless.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I don't care if someone is 90 and a virgin.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

It can be a big deal for those of us who want to experience sex but have never had the chance. Not sure why it should matter much to anyone else unless your specifically looking for experience people.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Nope don't really care, doesn't bother me, I'm content. There is a thing called the future, the present doesn't always stay the present y'know? :b


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Nope. Being a virgin (and i'm not one by choice) doesn't bother me at all, and I don't negatively judge others for being a virgin.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Mr Dude said:


> Not really. Don't get why people place such value on it. The only people that I've seen that "value" virginity are religious nuts who are obsessed with sex and think it means that a girl is "pure" if they don't have sex with anyone. Sounds pretty creepy to me.


THIS.
A religious nut once stalked me because he knew I'm a virgin (virgins are like endangered species here, very scarce). He's obsessed with a virgin' purity so I showed him some erotic male-on-male illustrations I made to give him a better idea about myself... might be even enough to give him a heart attack.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I think age should be a major factor put into the question as well. :um


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Personally, I voted no. And it doesn't really depend on your gender, although the differing statistics are interesting indeed. It more depends on you life philosophy. Ex, do you think the ultimate goal in life is to find love, or are you more preoccupied with pursuing your interests/leaving a mark on the world, etc? 

To people who don't think love is the ultimate goal, they will most likely think being a virgin is no biggie. Vice versa, they'll think being a virgin is the most horrible thing in the world and think something is wrong with them.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If you are a guy, yes it does matter.
If you are a girl, it can be a plus.

I see you are female, so...no, it doesn't matter.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It should not be.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Being a virgin isn't a big deal and not being a virgin is also not a big deal. There just shouldn't be any value put into virginity - good or bad.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

It's only a big deal if you make it one. And a lot of people here seem to.


----------



## joosh (Sep 27, 2012)

It really bugs me, especially because it seems everyone else my age is getting some form of human contact, even if it's not full intercourse.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

lol nope

Not touching private parts with the opposite gender does not mean the end of the world. Unfortunately so many people are brainwashed into thinking it is.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope. Hell, I'd probably still be one to this very day if I didn't meet my current boyfriend. I've never cared about it, sex is just.... eh... in my opinion, so meh.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Stark, stark contrast.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Mr Dude said:


> Not really. Don't get why people place such value on it. The only people that I've seen that "value" virginity are religious nuts who are obsessed with sex and think it means that a girl is "pure" if they don't have sex with anyone. Sounds pretty creepy to me.


This =)
And actually i think to most people it is , 
in western countries it seen as some sort of handicap,and this goes for both females and males, all guys ive dated said they prefer a non virgin 100 times over a virgin, im not saying all guys do but saying guys are made fun of and girls are put on a pedestal for it is not true
atleast not in western society both are seen as losers, i dont really care that much for sex though and could care less about someones virginity,


----------

